# Plumbing canada



## craig harkin (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi looking for some advice my wife and kids are moving to canada.
I am a fully qualified plumber/gas fitter with all certs.
How do you go about getting a pumbing/gas fitting job in canada is there still a need for plumber there.
I just want to know what the easiest way is to get over there quickly and if the Canadian companies are interested in british plumbers.

Thanks all


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This if for Ontario:
Ontario Immigration - Plumbers - Career Map
Any idea which province your wife and kids are moving to?


----------



## craig harkin (Jun 28, 2014)

hi been to ontario and alberta not 100% sure probably the best job offer. 
What are you woking as


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

My Dad trained in the Clyde shipyards and was a plumber/pipe fitter/gas fitter but he is retired now.

You must become certified in whichever province you decide to live in and employment opportunities will vary by province and by city.

But since you have a good trade you shouldn't have any trouble finding work, especially somewhere like Alberta.


----------



## craig harkin (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah i looked into that should be straight forward. what do you think of life over there and is the pay good.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

craig harkin said:


> Yeah i looked into that should be straight forward. what do you think of life over there and is the pay good.


Well I've spent the majority of my life here and love it. As for the pay - my Dad made a very good living in your trade but I, myself, work in Communications/Public Relations so have no idea what the salaries are like for plumbers these days.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The official numbers:
Plumbers (NOC 7251-B) - Toronto Region, Ontario - wages (local) - Job Bank


----------

